# zza oceanem czy za oceanem



## miguell

Od dawna zastanawia mnie jaka jest różnica pomiędzy: za oceanem a zza oceanem. Np: Jej córka układa sobie życie zza oceanem/ za oceanem.
Pominę już fakt, że czasami spotyka się formę: z za oceanem, która według mnie jest już zupełnie błędna. Wystarczy wpisać hasło w google by przekonać się, że Polacy mają z tym problem:
http://www.google.pl/#hl=pl&source=...=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&fp=e8e5839402c1d1ee
http://www.google.pl/#q=zza+oceanem...4KWOMLJ4bsF&start=10&sa=N&fp=e8e5839402c1d1ee


----------



## majlo

Nie znam formy "zza oceanem" i jest ona według mnie błędna. Dla mnie to zawsze jest "za oceanem".


----------



## BezierCurve

Ani ja. Jeżeli "zza", to wyłącznie "oceanu".


----------



## Ben Jamin

BezierCurve said:


> Ani ja. Jeżeli "zza", to wyłącznie "oceanu".


 Albo jeszcze wyraźniej z "za oceanu", jako że tutaj "za oceanem" występuje jako rzeczownik złożony z rzeczownika i przyimka. Podobnym przypadkiem jest "z zagranicy", tylko że tutaj rzeczownik złożony piszemy razem. Moim zdaniem powinno się zmienić pisownie i pisać "z za oceanu" lub "z zaoceanu", tak jak "z zagranicy".


----------



## PawelBierut

BezierCurve said:


> Ani ja. Jeżeli "zza", to wyłącznie "oceanu".


----------



## PawelBierut

Ben Jamin said:


> Albo jeszcze wyraźniej z "za oceanu", jako że tutaj "za oceanem" występuje jako rzeczownik złożony z rzeczownika i przyimka. Podobnym przypadkiem jest "z zagranicy", tylko że tutaj rzeczownik złożony piszemy razem. Moim zdaniem powinno się zmienić pisownie i pisać "z za oceanu" lub "z zaoceanu", tak jak "z zagranicy".



W ten sposób powstałoby wiele nowych słów zaczynających się na 'za'.

Słowo _zagranica_ istnieje ale: _zaocean, zagóra, zamorze (ale zamorski TAK), zalas, zamiasto_ już nie --> i chyba tak jest lepiej.

Chociaż mamy oprócz _zagranicy_ także _zastaw _.

*Edit:*
chyba to jest jednak: _zza oceanu _a nie _z za oceanu_ (ale możliwe że obydwie formy są dopuszczalne)


----------



## atsamo

miguell said:


> Od dawna zastanawia mnie jaka jest różnica pomiędzy: za oceanem a zza oceanem. Np: Jej córka układa sobie życie zza oceanem/ za oceanem.
> Pominę już fakt, że czasami spotyka się formę: z za oceanem, która według mnie jest już zupełnie błędna. Wystarczy wpisać hasło w google by przekonać się, że Polacy mają z tym problem:
> http://www.google.pl/#hl=pl&source=...=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&fp=e8e5839402c1d1ee
> http://www.google.pl/#q=zza+oceanem...4KWOMLJ4bsF&start=10&sa=N&fp=e8e5839402c1d1ee


 

Hi,

Myślę, że to niezbyt udana kalka z "zza miedzy".


----------



## El Torero

"z za oceanu" :| ????
zza = spoza
http://www.sjp.pl/zza

Swoją drogą... kurcze czemu nikt nie moderuje tych debilnych komentarzy na sjp.pl ;]


----------

